# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Hormonentzug u. Nahrungsergänzung

## wolfi65

Hallo Leidensgenossen, ich weiss seit dem 13.06.2008 von meinem PK mit Knochenmetastasen. Ich bekomme seit 13.06.2008 Casodex 50mg und seit dem 03.07.2008 Trenatone! Ich nehme zusätzlich jeden morgen 2 Esslöfel Granatapfel-Elixier auf nüchternen Magen und zum Frühstück, Kurkuma in Tomatensaft mit Pfeffer und Olivenöl. Nach dem Mittagessen nehme ich 2 Fischölkapseln und abends Mangnesiumpulver ( wegen Krämpfen nachts im rechten Fuss ) und täglich Calziumpulver da ich noch kein Bisphosphonat bekomme ( die Knochen sind noch nicht angegriffen ). Da ich mich noch nicht so mit dem PK aus kenne, ( ich lese im Forumextrakt ) möchte ich gerne wissen, mache ich was falsch? Oder muss ich etwas ändern? Meine Ernährung habe ich auch schon etwas umgestellt. Weniger rotes Fleich, weniger Eigelb, weniger Milchfett! Ich esse jetzt schon mal Fisch! Ich rauche nicht! Trinke 2-3 Glas Rotwein in der Woche! Wiege 73kg bei 174cm und bin 65 Jahre! Gehe fast jeden Tag 40-45 Minuten stramm Spazieren und Wandere oder fahre Rad.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Wolfi,
erstmal herzlich Willkommen im Forum. Wir freuen uns, dass Du hierhin gefunden hast.

Ich denke schon, dass Du den richtigen Weg verfolgst. - Was ich mal überdenken würde, ist, ob der Fahrradsattel geeignet ist die Prostata zu entlasten. Sie wird immerhin beim Sitzen durch den Sattel gequetscht, sodass sich tumoröse Zellen eher auf den Weg machen könnten übers Lymphsystem die Prostata zu verlassen. Es gibt Sättel mit zentraler Aussparung, die diesen Umstand verhindern.

Ansonsten würden wir sicher noch besser auf Fragen eingehen können, wenn Du etwas mehr über Deine PCa-Vorgeschichte mitteilen würdest. 
Dazu gehören z.B. wie hat sich der PSA-Wert entwickelt, wieviel Stanzen wurden bei der Biopsie gemacht, welchen Gleason Score hat der Pathologe festgelegt.
Ja, und Du schreibst einerseits von festgestellten Knochen-Metastasen, aber Bisphosphonat wird Dir zur Zeit noch verweigert. Sind die KM szintigraphisch festgestellt worden?

Wenn es Deine Zeit und Muße erlaubt, solltest Du Dir ein Profil erstellen in dem Deine *PK-Historie* verfolgt werden kann. Wenn Du mein Profil anschaust, hast Du schon mal einen Anhalt dafür.

Herzliche Grüße Heribert

----------


## WinfriedW

> .... Calziumpulver ....


Ich bin davon abgekommen Kalzium zu supplementieren.  Stattdessen würde ich eher  Vitamin D in der einen oder anderen Form nehmen. Ich selbst nehme *Calcitriol*.




> ..., weniger Milchfett! ...


Es ist nicht nur das Fett in der Milch, es ist die *Milch insgesamt*!

WW

----------


## wolfi65

Am 12.06.2008 wurde ein Knochenzinzigramm gemacht,( weg. Rückenschmerzen ) Befund: Diffus kleinfleckig vermehrte Speicherung im Bereich Wirbelsäule, des knöchernen Thorax, des Beckens, des proximalen Oberarms re. des Oberschenkels bds,ohne aktuelle Stabilitätsgefährdung. Es wurde auch ein "CT" gemacht ohne organische Auffälligkeiten,ausser leicht vergrösserter Prostata! Auf Grund der vorliegenden Befunde wurde auf eine Biopsie vorläufig verzichtet!
Ich lies am 06.06.2008 auf eigenen Wunsch ein PSA-Test beim Hausarzt machen, Wert 314!! Beim Urologen eine Woche später wiederholen, Wert 239!!

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

auch ich nehme "nur" Calcitrol, noch nicht so lange wie WW, da muss ich ihm recht geben (ausnamsweise), CA bleibt trotzdem oben.

Milch ist nichts für uns Männer, auch wenn wir keine richtigen mehr sind.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## wolfi65

Hallo Heribert, noch ein Nachsatz, ich habe mir schon einen "neuen Sattel" gekauft!

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Wolfi,

das schaut nicht so gut aus, sei vorsichtig mit lokalen Therapien.

So wie ich die Sache sehe, wirst du um eine Biopsie zur Feststellung des GS und damit Anerkennung des PCa nicht rumkommen. 

Bei mir wurde, da durch MRT der PCa festgestellt war, nur eine 3-Stanzenbiopsie gemacht. 

Ich würde dir unbedingt auch eine DNA-Zytometrie empfehlen, bevor mit irgend einer Therapie begonnen wird!!!!

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Wolfi,
wenn Du die Erkrankung der Prostata angemessen bekämpfen willst, wird Dir ein bessere Kennenlernen seiner Zellbiologie nicht erspart bleiben. Eine Antiandrogene Therapie nur aufgrund des gesicherten PSA-Wertes durchzuführen erachte ich als suboptimal. 

Wie HansiB schon bemerkte, ist eine Stanzbiopsie und deren histopathologisches und besonders in der vorgefundenen Situation, zytopathologisches Ergebnis ganz wichtig. Erst hieraus sollte der Urologe ein Behandlungskonzept entwickeln.

Zur Wirkung der beiden Medikamente die Du bekommst, lies bitte *hier...* und *hier ...*

Herzliche Grüße Heribert


Hallo Lars oder fs, was fällt Ihnen denn zu der bisherigen Vorgehensweise ein?

----------


## RuStra

> Was ich mal überdenken würde, ist, ob der Fahrradsattel geeignet ist die Prostata zu entlasten. Sie wird immerhin beim Sitzen durch den Sattel *gequetscht, sodass sich tumoröse Zellen eher auf den Weg machen könnten übers Lymphsystem* die Prostata zu verlassen.



Hi Heribert,

woher hast Du das? Kannst Du Quellen angeben?

 Gruß,
Rudolf

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Rudolf,



> woher hast Du das? Kannst Du Quellen angeben?


wie denn sonst? Das ist der ganz normale anatomisch, physiologische Weg, den die Tumorzelle nimmt bevor sie ins Lymphsystem streut. Bei mechanischer Belastung um so mehr.
Guten Abend 
Heribert

----------


## wolfi65

Hallo WinfriedW, Hallo HansiB, wie ist Eure Erfahrung mit Calcitriol?? Welche Nebebwirkungen sind bei Euch aufgetreten? Nehmt ihr es täglich oder einmal in der Woche hoch dosiert? Mit der Biopsie werde ich noch warten, den ich weiss nicht ob ich überhaupt wissen will wie bösartig meine Krebszellen sind! Die Therapie wäre doch wohl die gleiche, nämlich Hormonentzug! Auf Chemo bin ich nicht scharf!!

----------


## wolfi65

Noch einen Nachsatz, ich habe vor 2 Tagen Diclofenac abgesetzt und habe im Augenblick keine Rückenschmerzen. Ich hoffe das bleibt erst mal so. Das müsste doch auch bedeuten, dass die Hormonentzugstherapie wirkt, oder??

----------


## JochenM

Hallo Winfried,
hallo Konrad,

auch mich würde interessieren, wie oft (täglich, wöchentlich) Ihr Calcitriol nehmt und in welcher Dosierung? Ist Calcitriol eigentlich verschreibungspflichtig? Mein Mann hat es damals während der Chemo bekommen; aber da der Arzt es ihm damals mitgegeben hat, weiss ich nicht mehr, ob es verschreibungspflichtig war. 
Vielen Dank für Eure Infos und schönen Tag noch!
Petra

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... , auch mich würde interessieren, wie oft (täglich, wöchentlich) ihr Calcitriol nehmt und in welcher Dosierung? ....


Ich nehme täglich morgens eine Tablette à 0,5µg. Ich nahm anfänglich mehr, reduzierte dann aber wg. zu hoher Kalziumspiegel im Blutserum von anfänglich drei auf zwei und jetzt eine Tablette. Man muss bei der Einnahme von Calcitriol die Serumkalziumwerte labormäßig beobachten, zumindest anfänglich. Ich tue das schon wegen Zometa und meiner sonstigen Medikamente regelmäßig.




> ... Ist Calcitriol eigentlich verschreibungspflichtig? ...


Ja, ich bekomme es von meinem Hausarzt auf Kasse verschrieben  :L&auml;cheln: .

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Petra,

ich nehme Calcitrol noch nicht sehr lange, anfänglich täglich wie WW, jetzt jeden 2. Tag, mein 1,25-Di-OH Vit. D ist mit 56,4 leicht zu hoch (21 - 45) ng/l, ich "tanke" auch über die Sonne. Auch mir wird es verschrieben. 

Ich kenne Chemoiker, die bis zu 80 Stück genommen haben, mit grausigen Werten.

25-OH-Vit D ist mit 37,9 im Referenzbereich (optimal). Magnesium mit 1,41 zu niedrig, ich arbeite daran, ist nicht unwichtig. Ca mit 2,64 im oberen Referenzbereich. Ich nehme kein CA zusätzlich.

Mein neuester Knochen AP ist übrigens bei 9,1 (3,7 - 20,9), nach Jahren leicht steigend, kein Grund zur Aufregung 

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## JochenM

Lieber Winfried,
lieber Konrad,

vielen Dank für Eure ausführlichen Antworten. 
Obwohl Ihr Beide unterschiedliche Wege gegangen seid, möchte ich Euch doch noch einmal zu Euren guten Werten gratulieren. Davon können Andere nur träumen.
Weiter so! Ich halte Euch die Daumen!
Petra

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Wolfi65,

ich bin schon etwas Schockiert, bei Deinem Status - hier bei einem aPSA von 314 ng/ml - noch keinen pathologisch-histologischen Befund zu sehen.

Gesichert weiß man doch zur Zeit nur, dass evtl. Metastasen in den genannten Bereichen sein _könnten._

Wenn nun angenommen wird, dass es nur aufgrund eines PCa sein kann, so muß dass aus meiner Sicht gesichert werden. 
Wenn nicht gestanzt werden soll - aus Gründen einer evtl. weiteren Absiedelung - gibt es noch die Feinnadelbiopsie. ( FNAB )

Aber ich finde es primär nun wichtig, die Ursachen erst einmal klarzulegen, um die Malignität des Karzinoms feststellen zu lassen, dabei auch die Ploidie zu bestimmen und dass danach die schon eingeleitete AHB mit evtl. neuen oder ergänzenden Aspekten versehen werden muß.

Solange würde ich meinen noch so schönen Hintern nicht auf einen ungeeigneten Sattel wetzen.

Nichts für ungut - lieber Leidensgenosse - aber die Diagnostik gehört aus meiner Sicht ganz schnell nachgebessert.

Vielleicht wäre der Thread auch unter der Rubrik "Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs" besser aufgehoben.

Herzlichen Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... - hier bei einem aPSA von *314 ng/ml* - noch keinen pathologisch-histologischen Befund zu sehen.
> 
> Gesichert weiß man doch zur Zeit nur, dass evtl. Metastasen in den genannten Bereichen sein _könnten._
> 
> Wenn nun angenommen wird, dass es nur aufgrund eines PCa sein kann, so muß dass aus meiner Sicht gesichert werden. 
> Wenn nicht gestanzt werden soll - aus Gründen einer evtl. weiteren Absiedelung - gibt es noch die Feinnadelbiopsie. ( FNAB )  ....


Bei diesem PSA-Wert gibt es Fernabsiedelungen, davon könnt ihr, Wolfi65 u. Hans-J.,  sicher ausgehen, fragt sich nur wo.




> Aber ich finde es primär nun wichtig, die Ursachen erst einmal klarzulegen, um die Malignität des Karzinoms feststellen zu lassen, ...


Wolfi65 hat in sofern recht, als die Behandlung unabhängig von der Malignität des Karzinoms zunächst wohl eine antiandrogene Therapie (Hormonentzug) wäre. Bei hohem Gleason Score ist es allerdings nicht sehr wahrscheinlich, dass die antiandrogene Therapie über einen längeren Zeitraum greift. Dann wird es, weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung zu berichten, spannend, Wolfi65.




> Solange würde ich meinen noch so schönen Hintern nicht auf einen ungeeigneten Sattel wetzen.


Interessante Theorie! Gibt es Erkenntnisse, dass Radfahren einen Einfluss auf Prostatakrebs hat? Dass Radfahren, aber das Problem haben wir ja nicht mehr  :Stirnrunzeln: , impotent macht, habe ich schon gelesen, aber Prostatakrebs ist mir neu. 

Ich bin 2004 3000 km mit dem Rennrad von Berlin nach Athen gefahren und zwei Jahre davor 2600 km nach Moskau und den *"Goldenen Ring"*, dazu ein paar tausend Trainingskilometer. 2005 hatte ich dann einen PSA-Wert von 239,3 ng/dl. Könnte es da einen Zusammenhang geben? Bisher haben das alle sog. Experten verneint, aber was wissen die schon. Gibt es z. B. bei Rennradfahrern eine erhöhte *Inzidenz* für Prostatakrebs? Nach allem was ich weiß, ist es so, dass *Sport incl. Radfahren* in Bezug auf Prostatakrebs eher protektiv wirkt - hat in meinem Falle leider nicht funktioniert.

Was heißt hier, Hans-J., übrigens "ungeeigneter Sattel"?  Du sollst nicht deinen Hintern auf dem Sattel wetzen, sondern mit den Füßen Druck auf die Pedale  ausüben, dann brauchst du theoretisch überhaupt keinen Sattel.  Den gibt es nur, damit du deine empfindlichen Körperteile nicht am Sattelrohr verletzt und es dort nicht reinregnet, wenn du das Rad abstellst  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): .  

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Ich kenne Chemoiker, die bis zu 80 Stück genommen haben, mit grausigen Werten. ...


Ja, da gab's doch mal diese ASCENT-2 -Studie mit Taxotere und hoch dosiertem Calcitriol bzw. DN-101 (Asentar)

* Hierzu:*




> Novacea gab am 5. 11. 2007 überraschend bekannt, dass die Phase-III Studie *ASCENT-2* (AIPC Study of Calcitriol Enhancing Taxotere) beim Prostatakarzinom vorzeitig gestoppt wurde. Grund ist eine höhere Todesrate im Asentar-Arm. In der im Januar 2006 begonnenen Studie wurde die wöchentliche Gabe von *Asentar + Docetaxel* gegen *Prednison + Docetaxel* bei Pat. mit Androgen-unabhängigem Prostatakarzinom geprüft. Bisher wurden mehr als 900 Pat. in die Studie aufgenommen, geplant waren nach einer erst am 30. 10. 2007 - also eine Woche vorher - bekannt gegebenen Protokoll-Änderung 1.200 Patienten. In dieser Pressemitteilung hieß es noch:
> 
> "We continue to see strong enrollment trends and recently passed 900 patients, nearly three months ahead of schedule based on the original sample size for ASCENT-2. Since the top-line analysis is driven by survival events, it is difficult to predict exact timing of top-line data. However with the assumption that the median overall survival in the control arm of ASCENT-2 is 18.9 months (based on the Taxotere registration trial in 2004), we estimate having top-line data before the end 2009," said John P. Walker, Novacea's chief executive officer".
> 
> Novacea will jetzt mit dem Partner *ScheringPlough* die klinischen Daten der Studie analysieren, um die Ursache für die erhöhte Mortalität - zu der keine weiteren Angaben gemacht werden - zu ermitteln. Laut Novacea wurden die Prüfzentren bereits informiert - 25 davon sind in Deutschland (s. Liste).


Aber das ist m. E. eine ganz andere Geschichte - *siehe auch hier.

*WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> Ich bin 2004 3000 km mit dem Rennrad von Berlin nach Athen gefahren und zwei Jahre davor 2600 km nach Moskau und den *"Goldenen Ring"*, dazu ein paar tausend Trainingskilometer. 2005 hatte ich dann einen PSA-Wert von 239,3 ng/dl. Könnte es da einen Zusammenhang geben? Bisher haben das alle sog. Experten verneint, aber was wissen die schon. Gibt es z. B. bei Rennradfahrern eine erhöhte *Inzidenz* für Prostatakrebs? Nach allem was ich weiß, ist es so, dass *Sport incl. Radfahren* in Bezug auf Prostatakrebs eher protektiv wirkt - hat in meinem Falle leider nicht funktioniert.


Interessant ist in diesem Zusammenhang *dieses*:




> *
> Prostatakrebs
> 
> Training für Tumoren*
> 
> *Bewegung kann das Wachstum von Prostatakrebs beschleunigen. Allerdings gilt das derzeit nur für kranke Mäuse, die keine Medikamente erhalten. Forscher warnen dennoch vor sportlicher Abstinenz.*
> 
> Diabetes, Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen, gestärkte Immunabwehr, Depressionen: Regelmäßiges Ausdauertraining gilt inzwischen fast als ein Allheilmittel. Im Falle eines bestehenden Prostatatumors könnte Bewegung sich aber als kontraproduktiv entpuppen. Zumindest in Tests mit Mäusen haben Forscher herausgefunden, dass die Tumoren körperlich aktiver Nager doppelt so schnell wuchsen wie die ihrer zur Ruhe verdammten Artgenossen. Für ihre Untersuchung hatten Lee Jones und seine Kollegen von der Duke University in Durham 50 Mäusen menschliche Prostatatumore eingepflanzt. Lediglich die Hälfte der Mäuse hatte ein Laufrad im Käfig, auf dem sie täglich im Schnitt eine halbe Meile liefen (800 Meter).
> 
> ...


WW

----------


## Harro

*Ja, was denn nun ?

*Hallo, Winfried, gerade habe ich irgendwo dies Zitat eingesetzt:*"Da steh ich nun, ich armer Tor und bin so klug als nie zuvor"* (von Goethe) und da kommst Du mit dieser mich so richtig verunsichernden Meldung, wenn sie auch schon ein paar Monate alt ist, aber dennoch wohl kaum weniger richtig oder unrichtig. Da laufe ich Woche um Woche und rauf und runter unzählige Kilometer und nehme seit 18 Monaten keinerlei Medikamente mehr, und jetzt soll das womöglich meinen schon geglaubt erfolgreich bekämpft zu habenden Tumor erst wieder so richtig dank erhöhter Sauerstoffzufuhr munter machen. Was für eine schnöde Welt. Ich glaube bald noch, dass ich dahin auswandern werde, wo mich solche Nachrichten nicht mehr erreichen können.

*"Jeder schließt von sich auf Andere und vergisst, dass es auch anständige Menschen gibt"
*(Heinrich Zille)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hutschi,
Deine Sorgen möchte ich haben! Wenn Du den Artikel, auf den Winfried verweist, vollständig gelesen hättest, wäre Dir aufgefallen, dass bei Älteren sportliche Abstinenz dem Immunsystem schadet.
Es ist Dir aber unbenommen, die ganze Palette von Immunglogolinen im Labor überprüfen zu lassen (IgA gesamt, IgD, IgG, IgM). Das Labor wird sich ob des Umsatzes freuen.
Zu dem aus Goethes Faust zitierten "Da steh ich nun, ich armer Tor und bin so klug als wie zuvor" kann ich nur erwidern: "Papier ist geduldig". Genauso geht es uns mit den vielen widersprüchlichen Studien, von denen wir weder Alter, Medikation noch sonst was der Probanden kennen.
Gruß Heribert

----------


## Harro

*Mal so - mal so*

Lieber Heribert, nach unzähligen Telefonaten und kaum weniger ausgetauschter E-Mails in den letzten Monaten sowie durch den 7-tägigen von Dir geleiteten PC-Kursus in Oberwiesenthal, wo ich hoffentlich einer Deiner eifrigsten Schüler war, solltest Du mich doch so weit kennen, dass meine Bemerkungen auch hinsichtlich Auswanderung eher schon fast ironisch gemeint waren. Natürlich habe ich auch das gelesen:




> Tatsächlich hatte eine Langzeitstudie der Universität Harvard aus dem Jahr 2006 ergeben, das intensives Training den Wachstumsprozess von Prostatatumoren zumindest bei älteren Männern verlangsamt.


Du hast ja recht, dass man diesen unzähligen Studien oftmals ergänzt durch Placebo-Probanden im Grunde als aufgeklärter Mensch mit einem gesunden Menschenverstand grundsätzlich skeptisch gegenüber stehen sollte. Begleitend zum Thema für einen vielleicht echten Auswanderungsgrund könnte ich noch etwas hinzufügen; aber wir sind hier nicht in der Plauderecke und ich möchte nicht gern in die Annalen des BPS-Forums irgendwann eingehen, als der Forumsbenutzer, der auch in der Plauderecke keine Ruhe gab.

*"Je weniger die Leute davon wissen, wie Würste und Gesetze gemacht werden, desto besser schlafen sie"
*(Otto von Bismarck)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## wolfi65

Hallo Leidensgenossen, ich habe im Rahmen einer Blutuntersuchung (weg. Diabetes Typ 2, muss aber keine Medis nehmen!) den PSA gleich mit feststellen lassen. PSA am 28.08. Wert: 3,01 ng/ml !! Kreatinin: 0,7 mg/dl, Blut+Leberwert alles "OK". Mein HbA1c 6,0 ( Blutzuckerwert eines Gesunden ). Das sieht doch erst mal ganz gut aus oder?? Im übrigen denke ich ist dieser "Thread" (was heist das eigendlich) besser bei "Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs" aufgehoben. Ich werde wohl demnächst dort schreiben. Ich wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Tag! ( hoffentlich haben wir noch viele davon!! ) Wolfi

----------


## RalfDm

> dieser "Thread" (was heist das eigendlich)


Hallo Wolfie,

wahrscheinlich gibt es noch mehr Forumsbenutzer, die mit dem Wort nicht wirklich etwas anfangen können. Englisch "thread" (das den gleichen Ursprung wie unser Wort "Draht" hat) bedeutet allgemein "Faden; Gewinde", im engeren Sinne "Diskussionsfaden". 

Ralf

----------

